# Turbo SIMS Are Available!!!



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

Bladox Store is open now, very slow though as probably lots of people browsing. I just ordered one


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Yepp, mine shipped early this morning. I'm curious as to how long the 2 week delivery will actually take.


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

I feel so stupid, I accidentally clicked fedex shipping  . Well, at least i'll have it for Christmas now. But yeah, I didn't really get a deal


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Ouch! That's a lot for shipping!


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, but meh. At least I have a guaranteed way to unlock the iPhone Their selling on ebay for $190 + shipping, so I still saved a little bit. Plus I'm guaranteed its not a fake.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

What exactly will this do for the iphone?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

krug1313 said:


> What exactly will this do for the iphone?


The Turbo SIM allows you to use your regular SIM card with an iPhone of any firmware or bootloader.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I just unlocked a OOB 1.1.2 iPhone using StealthSIM

 ▃ ▄ ▆ iPhoneStealth.ca  ▆ ▄ ▃

It works!

Used the 1.1.2 jailbreak instructions, inserted this SteathSIM with my Rogers SIM, and I'm on Rogers Wireless. I would recommend this hack, compared to TurboSIM. Shipped via FedEx Priority Overnight from Mississauga. I ordered in Dec 5, arrived Dec. 6, I finally got around to jailbreaking and installing the StealthSIM today - with success!

They charge $89.99 US plus $20 shipping. Small increases in shipping with quantity orders. Very comparable to TurboSIM, and likely much less shipping. I'd rather get it from Mississauga than Europe anyways.


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm glad it worked for you. My worry is that when 1.1.3 comes out that theres a problem is its not guaranteed for future versions such as 1.1.3.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The benefit of the Turbo SIM is that you can reprogram it relativly easily (in case future updates break the current settings) - the same can't be done with the StealthSIM.

With shipping (registered airmail), my Turbo SIM was about $111. I'm curious if I'll be charged duty when it enters Canada.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

So if your iphone gets bricked it's easier to fix with a turbo sim? What step would you take with the turbo sim to fix a bricked iphone?


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

Bladox is sold out again already. That didn't take long at all.



BLADOX said:


> Temporarily CLOSED
> Friday 7 December evening: You took us like a storm and after about 6 hours we have to close again. We are really sorry about this but we don't want to take pre-orders. We will do our best to open again during next week. All orders placed will be processed.


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's the vid of the NEW BLACK VERSION of Stealth SIM...

http://www.youtube.com/v/8lL_dKcRZ_U&rel=1


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a brand new never used turbo sim if anyone is interested??


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

So if I got a TuroSim, would I be good to go as Apple releases firmware updates? 1.1.3, 1.1.4, etc. Also, would it be a good idea to first re-virginize because of the SW unlock, and then use the TurboSim. I may consider this approach if it is a future proof solution with no risk of brickage. But then again.. the price is right for the donation-ware solutions out there.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

There are no guarantees that TurboSIM will be able to circumvent further firmware updates.


----------

